# I'll introduce myself.



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

I got an invite to this site, and thought I would come in and "check things out". 
My name is Duane Freilino, I live in eastern OR, I have called predators for 20 years, and run dogs for the same time. I have a degree in gunsmithing, and build a fair number of rifles every year. My full time job is runnin a 7000 acre cattle outfit.I run decoy dogs,call cats and yotes and badgers, and run cat hounds. I enjoy not only gettin it done, but helping others be successfull. I welcome any ?'s, and will help where I can.
If you want more insight into me, or my dogs, check out my website.
www.shootersservicesunlimited.com


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Duane,

It's good to "meet" you. There are some guys that run yotes and cats down south of me in Missouri and they supposedly do really well with it. I have yet to see it done in person - only videos and stuff online. I checked out your pictures on the website and they look great. It's amazing how much up close action you guys get with dogs as your hunting partners. What kind of dogs are those anyway and do they actually run and kill the coyotes?

It's been my dream to do a cougar / mountain lion hunt. Can you take those in OR?

Sorry for the questions, but the dog stuff really interests me.

Look forward to more from you.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Good to meet you Duane! Glad to see another houndsman around here! What are you running?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

These dogs are the result of ten years of trail and error, They are Catahoula or Catahoula/Kemmer Cur cross. (and my cow dogs)Yes these dogs will catch and kill a yote. But they are primarily "decoy dogs" They bring in the yotes that wanna "hang up". On the ranch I pack dogs every day, they will site chase, or smoke a cripple if need be.I have bred for nose, brains and grit. The cross I have now also has speed.
The pics on my web site say it all,
As for my cat hounds, I run one Walker, and two redbone/cur crosses, and one Kemmer cur.The silent, or semi silent dogs will tree more cats, I just use good tracking systems.
Not legal to run lions in OR, I run lions in Utah, or NV. Here I run bobcats with my cat hounds.
The link to my site is in the lead post of the thread if anyone want to check it out. Duane


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have often thought of getting a decoy dog for coyotes. Which breeds would you recommend?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

There are lots of good breeds, but after ten years, I have settled on the cross that I run, I think its the best for me, so they are what I use.
Check out my site, the link is in the first post on the thread.


----------

